# Dumaguete



## tugboater (Jul 25, 2015)

I visited Dumaguete and really enjoyed the area. Just wondering if any on here have thoughts or knowledge of living here. My gf has a daughter here with the rest of the family in Iligan City. Thinking of her at the same time as trying to find the right spot. Thank you.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I visited Dumaguete several times for work some ten years ago. I really liked the place. The only disadvantage I had then was, I had to fly to Cebu to get out of the country. My needs were different then. As far as I can recall, expat retirees started settling in and the city was becoming crowded. You'll find your space & spot and fit in.


----------

